# MTNL broadband slow speed



## sanny16 (Jul 21, 2012)

I took a triband connection of MTNL whose tariff plan is 2mbps upto 10 gb then it reduces to 752 kbps. I check my usage through mtnl website it shows till now i have used 6.5 gb and the speed has gone down. I did speedtest yesterday it was showing 1047 mbps instead of 2 mbps. Today it is showing 0.68 mbps download speed. I am using wifi connection. Is it normal? What should i do in this case? I am using it in mumbai.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2012)

I wouldn't trust MTNL site from even a long distance. And with 2mbps connection you are bound to exhaust 10 GB in a matter of days.
That's why pure unlimited plans are the best. And for which MTNL is known for providing.
So I am wondering, why you opted for a FUPed plan anyway. :/


----------



## sanny16 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have taken ulimited plan. It gives 2mps speed upto 10 gb then at 752 kbps unlimited. And there is a website of mtnl for triband users to check data usage, so there i found that i did not use whole 10 gb and they have already reduced the net speed. And why do they add upload data in download data? Is 2mbps is 2 megabits per second? Thats why we calculate download speed by divinding the bandwidth by 8?


----------

